# Newbie from SE London - introduction & history incl.



## LAYDEE6 (Apr 10, 2009)

Hi all!

well after a few days of hiding in the background, thought it was about time I said hi!

Lookin 4ward to meeting everyone and having the company thru this exciting time

Laydee6 x

My story in next post


----------



## lesbo_mum (Dec 22, 2008)

Hiya and welcome!!! 

tell us all a bit about your story so far hun.... me and DP are still to start are ttc journey so im just here sucking up knowledge and ideas


----------



## LAYDEE6 (Apr 10, 2009)

Well its a long one!

My DP and I started our ttc journey with a known donor back in Sept 2007. We decided that my DP would carry first as she is
6 years older than me. It was all going well until our donor decided that he wanted more involvement!, wanted to be on the birth certificate etc and that wasn't what we had all agreed at the start. So in the end we withdrew the legal documents and decided to go it alone.

We decided to go with LWC as they had the largest donor base and closest match to our preferences. DP started stimulation back in Sept 2008, small fibroid was discovered but told normal. Good EC with 15 eggs, 10-ICSI, 6-embies (4-8cell, 2-6cell). Chose to thaw 4, 3 survived. 

DP developed OHSS so embies were put back in freeze for DP to recover. FET in January 2009. Procedure very traumatic for her due to enlarged fibroid from extra estrogen. BFN on OTD. DP was encouraged to have fibroid investigated and possibly removed. Operation date at the end of this month.

So with our 2-8cell embies left, we decided to take the stress off DP and allow her to have the operation without any pressure. 

AND THATS WHERE I COME IN! I had FET 9/4/09 with DP's embies, both thawed 100%. Txx a little stressful as my stomach was cramping for no reason and entry was difficult.....Actual txx once in was easy and my lining I was told was perfect! OTD 23/04/09.

So i'm officially in my 2WW. A few cramps & a bit of lower back pain...Praying its not AF. May get in the 2WW chatroom tonight and ask questions!

phew......that pretty much covers it! Thanks for listening x


----------



## lesbo_mum (Dec 22, 2008)

wow thats some story!! Poor DP having fibriods and OHSS!! A couple of the girls who have used LWC have OHSS.... how have you found them at the LWC? 

We are still deciding on a clinic... we were dead set on using LWC to start with but now are leaning towards either the Esperance in Eastbourne or Shirley Oaks in Croyden. Hoping to do Donor IUI using me... we have looked at using DP's eggs but its so expensive!!

I like the idea of using a known donor but DP hates the idea.... not that we know anyone who could donate for us anyway lol I just liked the idea of doing it all in the comfort of my own home  

lots of     for your 2ww make sure you keep us updated lots of the girls on here say AF cramps are a good sign so dont worry to much..


----------



## TwoBumps (Nov 22, 2007)

Hi LAYDEE6,
(and lesbo_mum, lol!)
Welcome & good luck for the remainder of your 2WW. You've done very well to resist posting until now!!
We've had treatment with LWC (& I too developed OHSS!). Which clinic are you with? We used Darlington.
Your 'symptoms' so far seem like they might be good signs so   for you!
Lottie x


----------



## lesbo_mum (Dec 22, 2008)

i thought OHSS was suppose to be rare   Dom had it also after tx at LWC.... do you think they over stim with there one size fits all approache that i've heard so much about


----------



## TwoBumps (Nov 22, 2007)

Well, that's what my thoughts are too...!
They're pioneers of the egg share programme, which is great... but not if they're going to overstim donors to produce more eggs. OHSS is a terrible thing to suffer & if it is caused by deliberate overstimulation then I think they're being pretty irresponsible.
Maybe we should start a poll to see how many women it's happened to with LWC, lol!

Lottie


----------



## MandMtb (Mar 6, 2009)

Laydee6, welcome to the boards and thank you for sharing your story.

Wishing you luck on your 2WW *fingers and toes crossed for you!*

Love S  x x x


----------



## LAYDEE6 (Apr 10, 2009)

Thank you all!

Im using LWC in Harley Street, London....I too think you all maybe onto something! If I was honest, I wouldn't recommend LWC...we've had a lot of problems with them....and we now no longer stand for it and complain when we arnt happy! I'll keep an eye on the message board, maybe a poll is a good idea. Personally, LWC are ridiculously expensive for a service that makes you feel as tho your on a conveyor belt!

Thanks again everyone, will keep in touch


----------



## lesbo_mum (Dec 22, 2008)

sounds familiar   a couple of ladies on here have had some quite nasty complaints with the LWC


----------



## Misspie (Feb 1, 2009)

Hi Laydee6, 

Welcome to the boards, there certainly is a fountain of knowledge floating around. So don't be frightened of posting.

Congrats on your 2ww,   and fingers crossed everything works out perfect for you both.

We are just starting our journey, referrel been sent by doctor to John Radcliffe fertility Unit in Oxfordshire and are now awaiting advice. Am starting my Low GI diet as am about 1 and half stone over weight, so need to try hard, to bring down my BMI and hopefully will take the PCOS under control which I've just been diagnosed with.

I think the idea of a post/poll would be a fantastic idea for LWC, at least then it would let people know about what to expect before they even consider the clinic.

Look forward to your updates

Brgds

Lorna


----------



## Misspie (Feb 1, 2009)

PS - Sorry for the Brgds, bit....

Am in work mode and wasn't thinking when I signed post!!! 

LOL
xx


----------



## nismat (Mar 7, 2005)

Hi Laydee6, that is an interesting story! I hope that the 2ww has a very happy outcome for you, and that your DP's fibroid surgery goes well. 

As for all the comments everyone has made about LWC, we used them for 6 IUI cycles and 1 IVF during 2005/6. Although I did feel rather like we were on a conveyor belt at times, and I've certainly commented that I think that they tend towards a "one size fits all" treatment protocol, I don't think that they are necessarily all that different to other clinics, and I think that it could be rather unfair to damn them too completely for all the women on here who are currently having treatment there or are considering it. They may not be the most caring environment ever, and like all clinics, their rationale is that they are a money-making business, but we found the nurses very friendly and helpful on the whole, they were just rather over-worked and harrassed, as it seemed like the management just wanted to get the maximum number of patients through the door that could be covered by a certain staffing level. Virtually everyone had to wait for appointments, but it seems this is common at most clinics. I'm now at a local clinic for ttc a sibling, and although the atmosphere is much more personal/touchy-feely, we still have to hang around lots and they also seem to have a standard IVF protocol (the reverse of my LWC experience, where I was on a low-ish dose and didn't respond brilliantly - very far from OHSS). Of course, I don't wish to discount the truly awful experiences that a few people have had on here with the LWC clinics, but the simple fact that they are so well known for treating lesbians means that there will be more experiences, both good and bad, relating to LWC than to any other clinic, so it might seem like there are more problems than there actually are. They have helped lots of women on here get pregnant!


----------



## leoaimee (Jun 3, 2008)

i would like to second what nismat says.

we felt over all the LWC gave us excellent treatment and we felt on the whole really well looked after by them.

i think from what i have gathered that OHSS is really bad but i have known women to have suffered from lots of different clinics not just LWC ... i would doubt their rates are worse than any where else but i dontk now.

the trouble is with bad news is that it really sticks in people's minds understandably.  

anyway Laydee6 - really good luck for your 2ww       really hope its a positive for you and your dp.



keep us posted.

ax


----------



## LAYDEE6 (Apr 10, 2009)

Hey ladies ,

I completely understand all views on the subject and I believe its important to gather as much info on here and decide on whatevers best for you & your partner. All cases are different and although our experience with LWC nurses hasn't been positive, once voicing our concerns our experience with the doctors and admin staff has, and we now have a lovely nurse that we deal with. We decided after the difficult time with DP we had to say something to alleviate our stresses and worries...and if theres one bit of advice I can give its............
even tho at times clinics may be short staffed and things seem a little rushed, never feel as tho you cant ask questions (as silly as they may seem) or voice concerns.....its an emotional and exciting journey and one that should be taken armed with as much info as possible.

At the moment Im enjoying reading all the different experiences with women during their 2ww. Such a range of signs/symptoms and depending on my mood I interpret every twinge both positively & negatively...such a rollarcoaster.....

Anyways, nice talking to ya all. Good luck    with the current treatments and all the weightloss.

Laydee6


----------



## leoaimee (Jun 3, 2008)

how long till your test day laydee?

any symptoms?


----------



## LAYDEE6 (Apr 10, 2009)

Hi Aimeegaby,

6 more days.. 

Im so confused!....1 moment I think its AF pains, next I get shooting pains and nausea!
AF is due this weekend, so if Im clear by Monday, fingers crossed thats got 2 be a good sign....

Congrats to you both...And I did see the lovely pics of the nursery!

Cant wait to do that!


----------



## leoaimee (Jun 3, 2008)

oooh nearly there ....    

the af pains and the nausea are good signs.  its agonising waiting to find out isnt it? 

hope youre doing your babies nursery very soon.

ax


----------

